# Sad News, a longtime Specktra Member passed away



## Dawn (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I just saw a note on facebook from Cheryl Salcedo's brother, that she passed away early this morning.  Some of you might remember her as [MENTION=17721]1165Cheryl[/MENTION] or CherylsShinyEyes.  She was a big seller of pigments years back.  She was a real sweet gal and had been very ill for quite a while.  RIP Cheryl, your Specktra friends will miss you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 3, 2017)

Rip.


----------



## JulieDiva (Sep 6, 2017)

awwww,  _am sorry to hear_


----------



## singrsling (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that. I didn't know her, but it's sad nonetheless.


----------



## briannafreeman (Jul 6, 2018)

My sincerest condolences. I can't imagine the sadness you must be feeling, those of you who have known her.


----------

